# Lang 84 in MN for $2000



## lph (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems like a good deal: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/an...476979423.html


----------



## gofish (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like a nice rig some nice options


----------



## gofish (Nov 25, 2009)

The fella said he is meeting w/someone this friday ...... if that doesnt work, I'll drive out from MD and meet him ..... looks like I am just meant to buy one new i guess


----------



## garyt (Nov 25, 2009)

Id already be on the road, and tell him I was the guy he was gonna meet.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 25, 2009)

I can drive up and look at it and take some pics for you if you would like me to, it's only about an hour away.


----------



## gofish (Nov 25, 2009)

Hopefully I can take you up on that ....... it sounds like it's spoken for

Thanks for the kind gesture


----------



## foureyes45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats a great Dea.


----------



## markgerickson (Jan 3, 2010)

I ended up buying that Lang 84.  Works great.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats they are great smokers!!


----------



## rickw (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats on a great smoker.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 3, 2010)

Where are you from, if you have time click here and start a new thread and introduce yourself with a little info about you and your smoking experience

I found a used Lang 84 also and love it


----------

